# I'm looking for a DJ/Urban Bike too!



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Basically, here is what I want:

-A bike that I can nearly toss off a roof and not hurt the frame

-A bike with disk brakes 

-A bike with a fork that will take what I throw at it

-A bike that I can easily travel around town with

-A bike that costs no more than $800

-A bike (if I get multi-speed) with a short cage derailler that is good quality and won't mess up because of rough landings.

Right now, the best choices I've seen are the P.2 Cr-Mo, the P.1 Cr-Mo, and this bike called the Hardball made by Mongoose. The Hardball is single-speed, comes with a Dirt Jam Pro fork and Hayes HFX-9 HD hydraulic disk brakes, both front and rear. It runs two twenty four inch wheels, though, and I don't think that will make much of a difference. I've read some bad reviews of the FX-9's, and that bike is seeming less appealing. 

Is there a better bike I can get for the money (without changing any parts)?

By the way, I know the P.2 Cr-Mo is MSRP'd at $880, but my local Specialized dealer sells it for $800.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like you're a beginner. Buy used until you know what you want. You'll save about 40 to 60 percent off retail, maybe more.

Look into Kona's hardtails. The Haro Thread series is pretty cool. The hydroformed Escapes aren't made anymore, but they were pretty solid, though on the big side. Norco makes some amazing bikes as well. The Giant STP is a sick bike. Very easy to flick. Diamondback Assault is a good bike for somebody on a budget. Cannondale Chase. A bit hard to find used, but also very cool bikes. Probably one of the more versatile bikes in the bunch.

I used to work at a Specialized dealer. After dealing with the jackass of a rep and a handful of misalligned frames, I'm never going to buy one. Not to mention they spec all this OEM crap to cut costs. They stamp out thinner rotors to save materials. They'll use steel steerers instead of aluminum steerers on the forks. They'll use all sorts of housebrand parts. The wheel builds suck out of the box.

As for throwing it off the roof, depends how you ride. Any bike will fold under a complete hack that does nothing but drop to flat.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, the roof was a little exaggerating . . .

Yes, I am a beginner, but I do know what I want! If I had the money, I would build a bike using the Norco Moment Frame (you know, Ryan Leeche's). I can do all the basic ground tricks (wheelie, stoppie, J-hop, bunny hop), and I learned them on a comfort bike, which I trashed, so that is why I'm looking for a new bike. I have little Dirt Jump experience because I was afraid that bike would fall apart when I jumped off anything bigger than a couple feet. 

I've looked into every bike company that sells in the US. I don't know where to find stuff used, though. Don't say internet. My dad won't buy me a bike I can't test ride before we pay, and I don't have a way of making enough money to buy it myself. I''ve tested the aluminum P.2, and it jumps well. The P.2 Cr-Mo has the same geometry. 

I've tested the P.1 Cr-Mo, and that jumps well too. I haven't had enough time to test the Mongoose Hardball, because it rained when I was at the store. By the way, what do you think of the Hardball?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> Well, the roof was a little exaggerating . . .
> 
> Yes, I am a beginner, but I do know what I want! If I had the money, I would build a bike using the Norco Moment Frame (you know, Ryan Leeche's). I can do all the basic ground tricks (wheelie, stoppie, J-hop, bunny hop), and I learned them on a comfort bike, which I trashed, so that is why I'm looking for a new bike. I have little Dirt Jump experience because I was afraid that bike would fall apart when I jumped off anything bigger than a couple feet.
> 
> ...


The Moment is a trials frame, not a dirtjump/urban hardtail.

Buy your own bike, then you'll appreciate it and take care of it.

Check your classifieds for used bikes.

http://craigslist.org is free online classifieds for a lot of different cities/areas.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I can't afford a bike, not even a specialized hardrock sport.
Not even a BMX bike.

But can't you use a trials frame for dirt jumping?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Get a job. Duh. Mow lawns, deliver papers, whatever.

Not really. Completely different. It's a purposefully designed frame.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm not old enough to get a proper job, and besides, my dad won't let me do stuff like mowing lawns. He's kinda strict. I think he just doesn't want me doing it cause he almost cut his foot off with a lawnmower as a kid. Also, in my town, the papers aren't ever delivered that way.

How did this topic get to this discussion? I still haven't heard what anyone thinks of the Mongoose Hardball . . .


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

There are other things you can do to make money. I was pulling in about 500 week when I was 13. Friend of the family was a contractor, paid me 8 to 10 bucks an hour. Not easy or fun stuff, but it was worth it. Kinda dissappointing now that I've been reduced to minimum wage and sweet parts hookups.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't exactly have conenctions . . .
Next year I can be a lifeguard at my pool, but that doesn't solve my bike problem now.


----------



## P1man151 (Jun 21, 2006)

i have an '03 P1 thats in like perfect condition if you are interested??


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a custom Mountain Cycle Rumble. Built up and never ridden. All black except for XT hubs and derailleurs. 

It may be be more than you need though.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

pm sent ^


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Giant STP, the norco street and dirt jump line are impressive little bikes, kona's dirt jump line. Stay away from a dirt jam pro if you can, it is in my opinion, one of the crappiest for ever made. Buy used is what I'd tell you. I got into the sport with a less expensive bike, and once I knew what I liked and disliked about a bike, I went and bought myself a bike that is worth(including the modifications it will go through shortly) approx $3500 CDN.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

xsl_will, I'm sure he thanks you much for the lesson on hard knocks and uncles who employ child labor (for more than I'm making...) j/k man... but seriously, the kid probably gets it hard enough when his old man comes home drunk at night, and he begs him for a shiny new bike for his birthday... mtbr.com isn't the place to post and suddenly become a man, that's what porno's for.  

dirtyharry, I don't think you're going to get much sympathy here, let alone a hook up on a cheap or free bike or something... you may not know much about these bikes yet, but asking here about "this oem bike" vs. "this stock bike" vs crap I never care to ride vs. etc.... isn't going to teach you much. It's mostly up to you to figure out. Everybody's different, and plus you can only trust about 10% of the shyt you read on the net anyway. Ride the bikes and figure out whichever one you can afford and feel comfortable trying tricks on... That's how most of us figured it out.... try some parts, some bikes, etc., if you hate'em, don't buy it again, if you can wail on'em, keep it.

that said, snaky69 got some good recom's.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm not trying to get sympathy, just recomendations.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

yea XSL_will absolutly hates specialized. dont listen to him. I've had 3 different Specialized bikes. I have had a 2004 Specialized hardrock Sport, 2004 Specialized P.2 and a 05/06 Specialized P.1 Cr-mo. out of all the bikes your checking out. get the P.1. because the fork thats on there, was cheaped out by specialized....but in them doing that they made a great fork. the stance static dual coil has to be the best thing that could have happened to that fork. also the 26/24 feels really good, the P.1 also is a very flickable bike, good for street, park and DJ. its a little odd on the trails, but it works....kinda .... thats why I kept my P.2 more versatile. but my money would either be a STP SS, P.1 crmo, P.2 crmo, or the SS Cannondale chase. (4?)


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks man, thats the most helpful thing that's been said to me all day.

By the way, I'm not trying to get people to sell me stuff, it's just I've been looking at all the bike companies I've seen and am not sure if there is something I haven't looked at yet.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

BikeSATOR, was that rather offensive comment you posted directed at me? Or was it that XSL guy? Or were you being incredibly sarcastic?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

dirty harry, no beef with you personally at all, directed at repetitive threads posted by waves of new users (stereotypically young), regarding stock oem bikes that can just as easily be test ridden as looked up online. 
Sarcasm directed at my own horrible childhood anyway, haha. 
ask away your questions, that's what this forum is for anyway, I just have to stop reading them. 

btw- you spelled my username wrong.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, well todd_freeride is horribly inexperienced as well. I wouldn't listen to him either. HAHAHA! @ss...

Specialized sucks. If they could weld a straight frame (and not have to use spherical bushings on their squish bikes) and not spec OEM crap, I might reconsider. Oh, and relocate the Specialized rep to the Middle East. That would be good.

That being said, the older p.3 that I rode (that was straight because it was built before they got too greedy) did ride pretty nicely. The short frame was no good for me, but the long frame fit the bill.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i used to jump and do DHwith a costco cruiser with about a 2 inches of travel in the front and rear 
so i no wat u r talking about with the fear of it falling apart 
but i now have a kona HT and its sick id really recommend 1


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Yeah, well todd_freeride is horribly inexperienced as well. I wouldn't listen to him either. HAHAHA! @ss...
> 
> Specialized sucks. If they could weld a straight frame (and not have to use spherical bushings on their squish bikes) and not spec OEM crap, I might reconsider. Oh, and relocate the Specialized rep to the Middle East. That would be good.
> 
> That being said, the older p.3 that I rode (that was straight because it was built before they got too greedy) did ride pretty nicely. The short frame was no good for me, but the long frame fit the bill.


m
y frame is straight....so is my friends....and every other specialized frame i've ridden. maybe you have only had experience with 03 specialized bikes, because those were a bit off.

now how am I "inexperienced" when I've ridden pretty much everything out there, and theres only a handful of possible components. .. grow up, dude.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd recommend proper grammar and spelling for readability mack. The Kona Line of ht is a pretty versatile choice, I would strongly recommend them, they are pretty light weight, but burly enough for all your beginner mistakes and more, and once you grow used to it and find the part(s) that break the most under your style of riding, you switch them out for something stronger.


----------



## rafg (Apr 29, 2006)

Check out bike shops locally for last years models. Kona's, Norco's, Specialized are all good brands. I doubt you are gonna use the bikes to there full potential to start with .

Maybe if you are strictly doing DJ/Urban a BMX would be great for you especially if you are young. At least if you want to stick with 24/26 wheels you should consider going single speed.

As for my personal recommendation I would go for this
http://addictcycles.com/shop/index....s_id=1&zenid=ae067de7f353808ee6306870820fbb77

a little more than what you wanted to pay but it goes a long way


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

i think you should buy my DOC frame, save money, and build it up.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If Specialized could weld straight frames, then the o5 Enduro SXTs wouldn't have had to be retrofitted from regular bushings to spherical bushings in order to keep the rear shocks from catastrophically failing. And working at a dealer, you see a much larger number of bikes come through. I've probably worked on more bikes than you've seen in your life.

We have about 3 or 4 Giant warranties a year for something stupid like a derailleur hanger. We have about 2 to 3 dozen Specialized warranties so far THIS year for misalligned frames, forks, bad welds, wheels, etc. That's almost as many warranties as we saw from Trek before we dropped them.

Just because you've ridden a lot of bikes doesn't mean you know sh!t. And you don't.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> If Specialized could weld straight frames, then the o5 Enduro SXTs wouldn't have had to be retrofitted from regular bushings to spherical bushings in order to keep the rear shocks from catastrophically failing. And working at a dealer, you see a much larger number of bikes come through. I've probably worked on more bikes than you've seen in your life.
> 
> We have about 3 or 4 Giant warranties a year for something stupid like a derailleur hanger. We have about 2 to 3 dozen Specialized warranties so far THIS year for misalligned frames, forks, bad welds, wheels, etc.
> 
> Just because you've ridden a lot of bikes doesn't mean you know sh!t. And you don't.


listen to will...he knows alot o everthing about everything...and nthing...you oculd ask him abot forks, knives, bb's, pellets, fat peopel, skinnypoelple, bikes, gay butt sex...anything and this man could help yu....lisen to him...hell tell you what right, and you can use it or nott
take it from me willy knoes his bike listen to someone more experinced than you...i have asked alllto of quastions and he asnwers them good...ish.......................rft: this smilie makes me happy


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Have you been drinking? And smoking?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I HATE BMX BIKES. My back, and knees, were manufactured in some third world country, so BMX bikes are way too small for me. Right now I'm roughly 5' 8'", and I'm only 13. I need a bigger bike.

Oh, rafg, I checked out the link. That's a really good thing to do, but that's just too much money at the moment.

Still, no one has told me if the Mongoose Hardball is something I should consider, or forget about. Even though that's an international model, my local Performance Bicycles sells one.

Go here to see it http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=21337&subcategory_ID=3050


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Pssh, I'm a bit over 5'8" and ride BMX on and off. My friend is 6'4" and he only rides BMX.

If you can talk them down 100 bucks and get them to cut you a deal on some gear, it's not bad. Most Performance shops can't build/setup bikes right though. Not really a shop by any definition.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, but I have weak knees, so I can't really sit down on a BMX bike, and my back gets tired after bending over a while, so, consequently I can't ride them for a very long time.

There isn't exactly much for the people at performance to put together wrong. If you put together a single-speed bike wrong, in the words of Carlos Mencia, dee dee dee!
If I got that bike, I would definitely replace the grips with Specialized Enduros, grips I really, REALLY like. Also, the performance in my town has a 10% sale thing going on, so I would get it for about 720.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

You will be very hard-pressed to get what you want for $800. A decent fork will cost you 4-5 hundred new. 
If you can suffer crap parts while saving up money for replacements, I would suggest an STP1 SS. Or try to find an 05 stp1 on closeout someplace. I've seen them in my LBS for around 8-9 hundred.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Would anybody else tell me if the Mongoose Hardball is something I should (maybe) get or forget?:madman:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> If Specialized could weld straight frames, then the o5 Enduro SXTs wouldn't have had to be retrofitted from regular bushings to spherical bushings in order to keep the rear shocks from catastrophically failing. And working at a dealer, you see a much larger number of bikes come through. I've probably worked on more bikes than you've seen in your life.
> 
> We have about 3 or 4 Giant warranties a year for something stupid like a derailleur hanger. We have about 2 to 3 dozen Specialized warranties so far THIS year for misalligned frames, forks, bad welds, wheels, etc. That's almost as many warranties as we saw from Trek before we dropped them.
> 
> Just because you've ridden a lot of bikes doesn't mean you know sh!t. And you don't.


I know just as much as you do, kid. just because someone has a different opinion, doesnt mean you have to sh!t your pants about it. the specialized hardtail frames are fine, they are straight they are fine. you dont like specialized ...I like specialized .... whare as I may hate addict bikes...and you love them. you dont see me here bashing you because you like addict bicycles. for all you know my P.2 frame could be more straight than your addict. I just think its retarded how you flip out over anything I say on this forum, I have a different opinion ...so what ....dont turn it into a flame war every time. okay ?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> Yeah, but I have weak knees, so I can't really sit down on a BMX bike, and my back gets tired after bending over a while, so, consequently I can't ride them for a very long time.
> 
> There isn't exactly much for the people at performance to put together wrong. If you put together a single-speed bike wrong, in the words of Carlos Mencia, dee dee dee!
> If I got that bike, I would definitely replace the grips with Specialized Enduros, grips I really, REALLY like. Also, the performance in my town has a 10% sale thing going on, so I would get it for about 720.


your not really suposed to sit on bmx when you pedal
the geometry isnt for that


----------



## ANdRewLIu6294 (Sep 16, 2005)

the hardball actually looks pretty nice, the only thign i'd be worried about is the frame, not too sure about that.

but the components are all pretty solid, assuming that you're talkign about the 2006 one.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> If Specialized could weld straight frames, then the o5 Enduro SXTs wouldn't have had to be retrofitted from regular bushings to spherical bushings in order to keep the rear shocks from catastrophically failing. And working at a dealer, you see a much larger number of bikes come through. I've probably worked on more bikes than you've seen in your life.
> 
> We have about 3 or 4 Giant warranties a year for something stupid like a derailleur hanger. We have about 2 to 3 dozen Specialized warranties so far THIS year for misalligned frames, forks, bad welds, wheels, etc. That's almost as many warranties as we saw from Trek before we dropped them.
> 
> Just because you've ridden a lot of bikes doesn't mean you know sh!t. And you don't.


I dunno about the warranties and stuff, by my Hardrock has been good so far... Except for that Truvativ crank recall.
But Specialized puts the crappiest components ever on their bikes for the money. I expected at least a Deore on the Comp, not an Alivio.
Not that it matters. I'm seriously thinking about making it SS.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

you can buy an 05' p.2 at the shop I work at for $599


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Unless you live in Chapel Hill, Durham, Raleigh, or Pittsboro, your shop is probably too far away. 

ANdRewLIu6294, there is ONLY an 06 Hardball. The frame's not badly made, it's just a sort of distracting shade of yellow. If the problem you're refering to is the geometry, I would have to agree with you. I've ridden it for a minute once, and it didn't seem to jump well. Maybe I just needed more time. 

Aggiebiker, when I ride a BMX for long periods of time, eventually my back gets tired, I want to sit down. Then my knees hurt, so I have to stand back up. And eventually I get to where I want to throw the bike off of something. 

Oh, I found a guy, who lives in my town, who's selling a USED SINGLESPEED EVIL SOVEREIGN COMPLETE BIKE! Dual hydraulic disk brakes (Shimano XT), 2006 Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 Fork, Shimano Saint crankset, SRAM chain, and a bunch of other good stuff I don't remember. 

NOTE: when I say "good stuff" I'm not actually sure how good. It's not bad stuff, though!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> I know just as much as you do, kid. just because someone has a different opinion, doesnt mean you have to sh!t your pants about it. the specialized hardtail frames are fine, they are straight they are fine. you dont like specialized ...I like specialized .... whare as I may hate addict bikes...and you love them. you dont see me here bashing you because you like addict bicycles. for all you know my P.2 frame could be more straight than your addict. I just think its retarded how you flip out over anything I say on this forum, I have a different opinion ...so what ....dont turn it into a flame war every time. okay ?


Naw, I respect everybody's opinion but yours. And obviously you don't know as much as I do. I can rattle off all these specs and tuning tricks about brakes, suspension, drivetrain, frames, etc. Most of the guys at the shop have no idea what I'm saying when it comes to suspension, so I think you'll be lucky to be able to pick up half.

Not flaming you out, just noting observations I've made about the quality (or lack of) of Specialized products. I used the Park Tools F.A.G. on all my frames before I build them up (both my Kona and Addict were/are as straight as an arrow). I doubt you've ever even seen the tool I'm talking about, it's a pricey piece, and not all shops have one. Perhaps not all of Specialized's frames are horribly out, but in full squish applications, the tinest bit can throw off everything, resulting in faster bushing/suspension wear. You're actually the one freaking out. I don't bash you because you like Specialized, but because you're so blindly loyal to an overgreedy company. You're more biased than the folks in the Turner forums (no offense to any of you guys).

In my opinion, the 2003 P.3s were the last year they were good.

Buy the Evil, it sounds like a sick build. Jump on it quick.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Naw, I respect everybody's opinion but yours. And obviously you don't.
> 
> Not flaming you out, just noting observations I've made about the quality (or lack of) of Specialized products. I used the Park Tools F.A.G. on all my frames before I build them up. You're actually the one freaking out. I don't bash you because you like Specialized, but because you're so blindly loyal to an overgreedy company. You're more biased than the folks in the Turner forums (no offense to any of you guys).
> 
> ...


well it just seemed like you thought that if someone didnt agree with you, that they must br wrong. I know a sh!t load of people who absolutly love their P. bikes, Demo's, Enduros ETC. Specialized make really good bikes, sure they may be *******s. but I dont care. I dont buy their products anymore. I'm not loyal to that company, just to the P. series frames. 03-05 were some of the best. after dealing with ibex bikes, thats the company I'm loyal to now, they are freaking awesome. but I agree with you, Specialized is just a greedy company. but I dont believe that they spec their bikes with the worst possible components. my P.2 came with deore, hussefelt cranks, better disc brakes than anything else at the time. Specialized was a good company untill 2006 in my opinion. the reason why I encourage people to get a P.1, P.2, P.3 because I've rocked one harder than anyone I know, and its not giving up soon at all.

the evil ? hell no, I'd buy local for the tonic fab fall guy :thumbsup: MC rumble or something like that. if it were to be an evil...i'd be an imperial all the way


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> ... And obviously you don't know as much as I do. I can rattle off all these specs and tuning tricks about brakes, suspension, drivetrain, frames, etc. Most of the guys at the shop have no idea what I'm saying when it comes to suspension, so I think you'll be lucky to be able to pick up half.


I have nothing against you... but geeze, just a little conceited arn't we?

You talk about yourself like most would about someone they look up to.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, XSL_WiLL does seem to know what he's talking about. 

Yeah, the Evil Imperial Frame is sick looking, but the Sovereign is still really nice. I'd be really stupid not to buy it if the guy could give me a good price. 

By the way, has anybody realized that even though the 06 aluminum P. frames aren't quite the same as the used to be, they are lighter? 

I would have to agree that specialized is greedy, though. Is anyone aware of all the stuff they went through to buy the patent for FSR suspension? That's right, Specialized didn't invent it. They just added stuff like Brain Shock, etc, to it. Ever heard of the Scott Genius? It uses the same suspension system as the Demo, Enduro, etc, but Scott can't sell it in the U.S. Therefore, if you want to go full suspension, the all around best frames are made by specialized. Am I not wrong?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'd rather have Norco than Specialized (oh, wait! I did have a Norco!). And I'd be willing to shell out an extra grand to ride Knolly bikes. Plenty of other companies have bought the right to use the Horst Link/FSR design. Up till this year or last year, Turner was using the Horst Link. Now those are some pimp bikes. Then Ellsworth sued them. BBOOOOOO. The Iron Horse SGS also used the Horst Link. I like the new DW-Link system that Iron Horse is using. Very cool.

As for ultimate full sus DH rig? Yeti 303.

I still refuse to buy a Specialized squish until they resolve frame allignment issues.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

He thinks we have a feud. And he's a know-it-all wannabe.

You can see that I'm normally much more helpful, especially when it comes to suspension and brakes.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

me? why me?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> He thinks we have a feud. And he's a know-it-all wannabe.
> 
> You can see that I'm normally much more helpful, especially when it comes to suspension and brakes.


and you arent a know it all ? just because someone doesnt see your exact way of thinking, doesnt mean their wrong. we do have a feud...because of you ...anything I post ...you reply to...with some retarded statement. if you dont like the advice I give on these forums, then dont read my posts, or dont reply to them ....yea, its that simple.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Ah! I'm confused!:madman: I better shut the f#[email protected] up before I hurt myself . . .


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Go for it if it's in good condition.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Not a know it all, but certainly know more than enough. It's not so much the point of view, but some of the information you provide is just plain WRONG. Retarded statement? Why? because I say Specialized frames aren't welded straight? It's true. Specialized recognizes it themselves. Why do you think they're using spherical bushings than the nromal bushings?

Besides, all you do is support the products that you ride. Suddenly those products become the very best according to you.

I believe you replied to my post first. Why don't you just block me?


----------



## joncmack (Jul 26, 2005)

I have this for sale for $900 obo.

2004 Mountain Cycle Rumble frame (medium with lots of standover)
2003 Marzocchi Z1CR fork with 130 mm travel with ETC and 10 wt oil in it
Shimano Deore Shifters and front derailleur
Shimano LX rear derailleur and cassette
Azonic Outlaw wheels 
Conti Vertical Pro tires
Hayes HFX-9 front/rear disc brakes (has 6" rotors but could switch to 8" if wanted)
SDG Belair seat (not seat shown)
Kona DH handlebar
Ritchey stem
ODI Rogue lock-on grips
Race Face Evolve DH cranks with 22/32/bash
Cane Creek S6 cartridge bearing headset
Easton EA50 seatpost


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

That's nice, but just too much money.

Just wondering, what is the cost of a basic E13 SRS bash guard cost?

AKA none of the chain guide stuff, etc.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Not a know it all, but certainly know more than enough. It's not so much the point of view, but some of the information you provide is just plain WRONG. Retarded statement? Why? because I say Specialized frames aren't welded straight? It's true. Specialized recognizes it themselves. Why do you think they're using spherical bushings than the nromal bushings?
> 
> Besides, all you do is support the products that you ride. Suddenly those products become the very best according to you.
> 
> I believe you replied to my post first. Why don't you just block me?


how is the information I provide wrong ? my specialized frame is just fine. its welded straight ..I have no problems with it. try posting a "all specialized frames are crap and welded wrong" in the Specialized forum, probably 97% will disagree.

why do I support products I ride ? you know why ? because I dont just get free money from parents, I had to work for every dollar thats ever gone into my bikes. I know what is the best deal out there for your money, now times have changed since 04, but I still think the P. frames are among the best, they're burly as F*** and I've never had any trouble with any of the Specialized products. and if you think Specialized got greedy in 02-03 your wrong, the end of 2004 frames was when the greed started. I dont support the products that only I ride, just happens that usually the products are the most bang for your buck because i'm not rich and able to drop $2500.00 on a bike every year.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

How many people actually remember what this thread was started for?


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> That's nice, but just too much money.
> 
> Just wondering, what is the cost of a basic E13 SRS bash guard cost?
> 
> AKA none of the chain guide stuff, etc.


The e.13 Supercharger is around $30-$35 bucks. That's what you were talking about, right?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't think so. The one I'm talking about is called the SRS.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> how is the information I provide wrong ? my specialized frame is just fine. its welded straight ..I have no problems with it. try posting a "all specialized frames are crap and welded wrong" in the Specialized forum, probably 97% will disagree.
> 
> why do I support products I ride ? you know why ? because I dont just get free money from parents, I had to work for every dollar thats ever gone into my bikes. I know what is the best deal out there for your money, now times have changed since 04, but I still think the P. frames are among the best, they're burly as F*** and I've never had any trouble with any of the Specialized products. and if you think Specialized got greedy in 02-03 your wrong, the end of 2004 frames was when the greed started. I dont support the products that only I ride, just happens that usually the products are the most bang for your buck because i'm not rich and able to drop $2500.00 on a bike every year.


Mommy and daddy don't buy sh!t for me.good.I get hooked up, I make these hookups happen. Half of it is skill, half of it is knowing I make my own money. I pay for 3 meals a day, school, bike stuff, clothes, etc. I even pay for 1/3 of all utilities. And I've still got money to spend on my bikes, I think I'm doing [email protected] good. I get hookedup, half of it is skeeze, the other half is knowing what to say.

I said I think 2003 was the BEST year of the p.3 [email protected], learn to read.

A good portion are welded wrong, some of the Specialized riders will admit to this, namely the ones that went through about 5 shocks before Specialized switched to spherical bushings. Specialized rep even told us that. Aside from the misallignment and cheap parts spec, they are fairly well made.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

SRS = single ring setup (DRS = dual ring) those ARE "chainguides", and just come with the supercharger bashguard. 

I'm putting money down that the guy selling his soveriegn is asking much more than just $900 the guy above is asking for his rumble. you might be out of luck.



as for spec-b, they could have had a batch of faulty jigs that were set incorrectly or something... shift happens on large scale production. doesn't mean all are welded incorrectly or not precise. and they are made in Giant owned factories anyway (dont' know specifically about P series, either alu, or chromo...). take what you will from that fact... I like giant, you may not (lifetime warranty).


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I said I think 2003 was the BEST year of the p.3 [email protected], learn to read.


you said the P.3 you rode was a different color than this...I give you the 2003 Specialized P.3. you must have ridden an older frame. the only colors I know of the P.3 from 03 and up, are silver, blue, white and the new gold/black


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> you said the P.3 you rode was a different color than this...I give you the 2003 Specialized P.3. you must have ridden an older frame. the only colors I know of the P.3 from 03 and up, are silver, blue, white and the new gold/black


2002 was green, my bad. First year after they replaced the Enduro Pro if I'm not mistaken. Still 2003 is when they were still decent. My bad.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> 2002 was green, my bad. First year after they replaced the Enduro Pro if I'm not mistaken. Still 2003 is when they were still decent. My bad.


yea, think, in 2003 you could get the P.1 A1 for $350.00 :eekster: but I think they kinda became too greedy after 04. still the P.1 A1 was $500.00 but that was still an amazing price for what you got, but when specialized didnt change a thing, and made it $700.00 for 2005 :skep:


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

I don't think that they made the P. series in 2002, but I could be mistaken. The Specialized website doesn't list anything. The only green P. anything I've ever seen is the P.street.

dirtyharry, the SRS minus all the "chain guide stuff" is just the bashguard, and its called a Supercharger.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yup. They kept jacking up the price.

This was my favorite model year. Paint looked great in person.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

I like the part where I say something, then immediately eat my words. That's a sick color.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

56Bulldogs said:


> I don't think that they made the P. series in 2002, but I could be mistaken. The Specialized website doesn't list anything. The only green P. anything I've ever seen is the P.street.
> 
> dirtyharry, the SRS minus all the "chain guide stuff" is just the bashguard, and its called a Supercharger.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I like Giant. I don't like Specialized as much. Part of it has to do with the rep. Part of it has to do with how they conduct business.

You're right, not all of the frames were off. And since they produce such massive numbers of frames, you're bound to see more problems.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> Yeah, but I have weak knees, so I can't really sit down on a BMX bike, and my back gets tired after bending over a while, so, consequently I can't ride them for a very long time.
> 
> There isn't exactly much for the people at performance to put together wrong. If you put together a single-speed bike wrong, in the words of Carlos Mencia, dee dee dee!
> If I got that bike, I would definitely replace the grips with Specialized Enduros, grips I really, REALLY like. Also, the performance in my town has a 10% sale thing going on, so I would get it for about 720.


You're such a puta. Your back hurts? Dude, just get a BMX and don't sit down for the love of god. :madman:

Dude, Performance BLOWS HARD. They don't adjust hubs or headsets, they probably don't grease pedals or posts, they set up brakes like ass, etc. They suck. Go to a real shop like XSL said.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

Yeah XSL, I saw that. I guess that's what I get for going off what Specialized's site said. I always thought that they first started making the P. series in 2003...what year did they start making them? Is there anywhere I can see the older ones? Specialized's archive only goes back to 2002, and no P. bikes are listed; that's why I was confused.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I THOUGHT that 2002 was the first year. Because 2001 was the last year for the Enduro hardtail if I'm not mistaken. And the p.bikes were meant to replace the Enduro. But I'm pretty sure there was an earlier p.bike that didn't have disc mounts. Not really sure.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Maybe I shouldn't try and go trail riding with a BMX bike . . . And besides, I HATE the 20 inch tires and gear ratios on most cheap ones. 

I was very reluctant to buy anything at Performance even before you told me that bit of information. But anyway, the Mongoose Hardball is the only singlespeed bike I've seen with two disk brakes. 

Another good deal I found: A guy out in California is selling a used P.1 A1 with an 04 Dirt Jumper III fork, a better headset (or stem, I can't remember which) and some better rims if I remember correctly for $400. The rest is stock.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

get a azominc steehead frame and build it up ss from there


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't think that will work with my financial situation.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I THOUGHT that 2002 was the first year. Because 2001 was the last year for the Enduro hardtail if I'm not mistaken. And the p.bikes were meant to replace the Enduro. But I'm pretty sure there was an earlier p.bike that didn't have disc mounts. Not really sure.


Maybe this is the one you are talking about?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

56Bulldogs said:


> Maybe this is the one you are talking about?





XSL_WiLL said:


> I THOUGHT that 2002 was the first year. Because 2001 was the last year for the Enduro hardtail if I'm not mistaken. And the p.bikes were meant to replace the Enduro. But I'm pretty sure there was an earlier p.bike that didn't have disc mounts. Not really sure.


yea, there were older ones. 2002 was the first ones to have disc brakes. I know this because my cousin has one of these old P.3's, its pretty similar to that year 2000 P. but its black with white writing, maybe a 2001 ?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Whatever. My spiel is that 2003 was the last good year for Specialized. They got too greedy.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Whatever. My spiel is that 2003 was the last good year for Specialized. They got too greedy.


Are you kidding? Prices go up as manufacturing costs and materials costs go up. Just because the price of a bike goes up doesn't mean Specialized got "greedy."

The bikes, which is what really matters, have gotten way better since 2003. The Demo line is awesome, the new Enduros/SX Trails kill it, the Stumpjumper FSRs are sweet trail bikes, the new P bikes are badass, etc. Why hate on a company when the bikes have gotten better, and prices have subsequently gone up?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Whatever. My spiel is that 2003 was the last good year for Specialized. They got too greedy.


meh, 03-04 were the best. 03 for price, 04 for bikes/somewhat price. 05 was kind of bland, and now 06 sucks.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Are you kidding? Prices go up as manufacturing costs and materials costs go up. Just because the price of a bike goes up doesn't mean Specialized got "greedy."
> 
> The bikes, which is what really matters, have gotten way better since 2003. The Demo line is awesome, the new Enduros/SX Trails kill it, the Stumpjumper FSRs are sweet trail bikes, the new P bikes are badass, etc. Why hate on a company when the bikes have gotten better, and prices have subsequently gone up?


Specialized cost cutting techniques:

stamping out thinner rotors
using cheaper tubes
building super crappy OEM wheels
housebrand products
less than awesome bearings
stripped down OEM shocks
using steel steerers where aluminum steerers should've been used
component downspec

All the while, jacking up prices. The p.bikes did not get any better as time went on.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Specialized cost cutting techniques:
> 
> stamping out thinner rotors
> using cheaper tubes
> ...


I have to disagree with you on this one, or atleast maybe my LBS was nice to me ? thinner rotors ? nope. cheaper tubes...I had slime DH tubes in mine, OEM wheels....yea, agree with you there, but my Specialized/ditchwich have never failed. housebrand ? nope. barings ? never had a full squish, stripped down OEM shocks, yep ...but cannondale did the same thing to the stance as specialized did. actually made a better fork too. component downspec ....not untill 2005


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Measured an OEM Avid rotor with a micrometer and an Avid rotor fresh out of the box for a brake setup that a customer ordered. The OEM rotor IS thinner.

I don't like slime, if that stuff leaks out, it can freeze your nipples. From the tubes I have changed, they were cheap tubes, not DH by any means. Slime bad, Stan's good.

Housebrand, yes. Very yes. Steel Kalin bars/post. Various parts ordered out of a catalog. Specialized printed on damn near everything.

Specialized stripped down 5th Elements and the DHX, saying you didn't need the extra adjustments.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

XSL_WiLL, were you comparing an avid mech rotor to a different avid rotor, such as polygon for juice? ALL mech rotors are purposely stamped thin because the BBDB is essentially a single piston actuated brake, it moves (bends) the rotor to the side to contact the opposite pad. this would show a very noticeable difference in thickness. but maybe this was not the case...

as for house brands, that is no surprise, which company doesn't use them? 

niether slime nor stan's will ever touch any of my bikes.

I congratulate everyone's unwavering and undying attitudes and opinions (narrow mindedness...) of this given brand, but c'mon.... let's all just jump over to zerosix's new thread and bring back the "all hail" nemesis.... where we can agree


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I know of the Azonic Steelhead, but not of the azominc steehead frame. How much longer would it have taken to do some research and spell it right, so that guy might've looked into them and actually found something?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

XSL_WiLL, do you feel this way about ALL specialized bikes, or just their mountain bikes?


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> I know of the Azonic Steelhead, but not of the azominc steehead frame. How much longer would it have taken to do some research and spell it right, so that guy might've looked into them and actually found something?


damn dude take a chill pill, i typed the name wrong, my bad, wow 

next time something like this happens and you get all worked up take a moment and take the stick out of your @$$


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

Get an stp ss or a p.1 I dont trust mongooses jump bikes and i dont trust gts either. Maby you could spend alittle more and get a p.2 crmo


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

This guy is new to mountain biking, he might not know how to spell it right, so someone had to do it.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Are you saying there is a complete bike called the Azonic steelhead?

As far as the Mongoose goes, even though the parts are better than whats on the P.1 Cr-Mo, I'd rather be safe than sorry with the frame. The Mongoose is still not out of the question, since performance has this whole refund thing. 

theg1ant, did you have a bad experiance with a mongoose or something?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> As far as the Mongoose goes, even though the parts are better than whats on the P.1 Cr-Mo, I'd rather be safe than sorry with the frame. The Mongoose is still not out of the question, since performance has this whole refund thing.


I would still go for the Specialized P.1 Cr-Mo. the fork that comes on the mongoose is complete and total trash. the P.1 has a modded stance static, and those are almost perfict. I love mine. even though the mongoose has a little better parts, they arent much better, the HFX9's absolutly suck, I hate mine. and the sun singletrack arent that much better than the ditchwich rims on the P.1.

plus ... even though its a bike shop bike, mongoose also makes wally world bikes. just really kinda makes it sad, walking into a Target, or Fred Meyer, going back into the bike section and seeing mongoose bikes everywhare.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, but those are the really bad mongooses. Some of the Dirt Jumping mongooses aren't that bad. 

I think I will go with the P.1 Cr-Mo. I'll have to replace the grips, though. They give me blisters. Also, I'll have live with a rear brake only for a while. But, on the bright side, Specialized has a lifetime warantee on the frame!


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah, get the p1.

as for grips. ride and don't worry about them. if you get blisters that easily then you just don't ride enough and if you give it time you'll be fine. wear gloves too.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh yeah, gloves! I forgot about that!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

*Check this out!*

I wish I had this bike. Some guy in Buffalo, New York is selling it for $850. That's a Norco 1Hun with some updated parts, and if you don't know what the origanal 1hun looks like, a front brake and a suspension fork (manitou stance static).


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

> wish I had this bike. Some guy in Buffalo, New York is selling it for $850. That's a Norco 1Hun with some updated parts


well, get your saved up bucks together, and make the guy an offer. That looks like a solid ride to me, I kinda like it. tell him you'll pay $700 up front, shipping included, and see what he has to say, you might just meet in the middle.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I spent twenty minutes typing something, and then f***ing windows shut down netscape because "netscape has performed an illegal opperation." Yeah, and as soon as I buy my own computer, you're losing a microsoft customer, a**holes! 

Anyway, I'm thirteen, so I can't have a job (DON'T SAY MOW LAWNS!), my money dwindled when my parents were in a bind, and now I don't have more than 90 bucks. My dad won't buy that sweet Norco because he (to summarize it in five words or less) thinks it's a risk. So, I'm stuck with a P.1 Cr-Mo. Nothin' special. No bragging rights. Not even a front brake. But bomb proof, and selling for $600 at the better of the three local bike shops in Chapel Hill. Whoop-dee-doo. But atleast it's better than what I was stuck with before. Can you believe I got it off the ground? I think I'm actually going to miss that tiny 50 mm fork though.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh, I was wondering, how good is the p.1 Cr-mo for more trial oriented tricks (nothing overly fancy, basically just lurches and variations of lurches, such as the 180 thing I've seen done around the back wheel in some videos) and (I just found out about his) maybe some basic japslaps? I know I'd have to learn to balance better first, but when I did, how would those tricks work on the P.1 Cr-Mo? Is there another bike I should be looking at (I still want to dirt jump, and I want singlespeed, and nothing too add, such as a bashguard)


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> I wish I had this bike. Some guy in Buffalo, New York is selling it for $850. That's a Norco 1Hun with some updated parts, and if you don't know what the origanal 1hun looks like, a front brake and a suspension fork (manitou stance static).


yea, go for a P.1, but before that, make that guy an offer, that is such a sick ride.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't think my dad will buy that bike for me, and I don't have nearly enough money to even pay for an eight of that price. Guess I'm stuck with the P.1, unless I can persuade him otherwise.


----------



## rafg (Apr 29, 2006)

The 1 hun is also being sold for $650 with a rigid fork and no front brake. My friend back from NY is selling it. And its not buffalo NY its Farmingdale which is in Long Island. 

Its a great bike and he has kept it in great condition. I vouch for him and the bike. Its a really tough bike that can take abuse.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> Basically, here is what I want:
> 
> -A bike that I can nearly toss off a roof and not hurt the frame
> 
> ...


wow! that's a pretty demanding, tall order to fill!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Norco makes some nice steel hardtails  I'd give it a try, but the p.1 cr-mo is nice too.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Those are really expensive, though.

As far as the 1Hun, I don't want it with a rigid fork. The bike looks to be in good condition, and I really want it, but probably am not going to get it. I can still wish, though. The 1hun can run 26's too, right?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

Try iron horse, alot of their bikes are very strong and under 800 (but if you want it decent not much under 800) or try a used khs dirtjumper.definitley look at ebay you'd be amazed at the deals


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

how about a diamondback assault? i'm not good enough or know enough to tell you it has what you're looking for, but you can definitely get one within your price range.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Unless it can beat a p.1 for $600, no. I want singlespeed, anyway, unless there's a really good deal on a multispeed bike.


----------



## rafg (Apr 29, 2006)

Then what are you waiting for get the freaking bike already and post pics of you throwing it off a roof.

I think you have gotten more than enough help from the forum already, most of the stuff you could have googled yourself.....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

"It's better to be the guy actually riding the huffy than to be the one posing on the bighit" What that means? Ride whatever you'll get like you stole it, and enjoy every moment of it, don't buy a bike for the bling factor, you can learn on anything at all.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

> Then what are you waiting for get the freaking bike already and post pics of you throwing it off a roof.


The earliest I can possibly get it is sometime next weekend, if I'm lucky. I was just asking,and I appreciate the help Ive gotten.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Recently, I have decided on a few bike preferences. I'm looking for a bike with:

Dual brakes (good/fairly decent rim or disk, I would prefer disk)

Decent Suspension fork

Not too heavy

Comes with dual 26" wheels. 

Singlespeed

a bashguard (not as important as the other criteria)

at or under $800. 

Is there a bike in existence that meets the criteria? After trying some balancing that is standard for trials riding, I decided that a rear brake only is not going to cut it if I want to learn anything trialish on my Dirt Jump Bike.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

oops. double post.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

you've said this like 1million times now dirtyharry. you arent going to get anymore help because you've been told everything you can afford. get the specialized and quit asking the same question. you have 3 pages of help. most people don't get that much help when they ask about what to get. you've got plenty of advice. go buy a bike now.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

A simple "this bike does not exist" would have worked too . . .

Yeah, I know, but I don't want to get stuck with something and find out it's the wrong thing. This next bike is pretty much it until I can buy one myself. I might be able to buy one myself in 4 years . . .


----------



## joncmack (Jul 26, 2005)

My Rumble isn't singlespeed (but could be made SS) but has everything else and is for sale for $800 + shipping.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't think there's anymore reason to leave this thread open, but I can't close it. 

Bottom line: I don't think any of my LBS stock giants, so no STP SS, and I really like the P.1 Cr-Mo, except for the grips. I found the perfect bike use, STP SS w/ bash guard and front brake for $600, but I don't trust this person. They're also selling a P.3, a Sherman Flick, and a bunch of other good junk, and I don't have the money anyway. Who on earth has a customized STP SS in brand new condition and sells it for $600? A dishonest person, that's who! Actually, I could set up this complicated money account that basically goes like this: person doesn't get the money until I get the bike. 

WHAT THIS POST MEANS: I don't need any more help.

That's all folks!

(I'm really hyper right now. Can you tell?)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

He probably bought it at cost from his shop and is selling it for a profit. 600 bucks for an STP SS is not the absolute best of deals.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

STP SS MSRP=$750
Bash guard=$25, give or take $10.
Front brake setup=$80, give or take $10. 
(Installation fee from LBS=$35, give or take $10)
TOTAL=between $835-$920 new

$600 is a good deal! 

I know I said I didn't need any more help, and I don't, but I was wondering: if my LBS could sell me a new, stock, 05 Specialized P. Street for $400 or less, should i buy it?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If he works at a shop, he paid A LOT less than that. Plus it's used.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Whatever, I'm not gonna get it. What do you think about the P. Street? If I could get it for that price, should i buy?


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Any interest in a P Street? Doesn't have discs, but other than that it sounds like what you want. I'm thinking about selling so I can get a bike better suited to trail riding.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

If you can sell it to me cheap and you live in Chapel Hill, NC.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> If you can sell it to me cheap and you live in Chapel Hill, NC.


$500 plus $50-60 for shipping...
By the way, the fork is disc-compatible.
Two sets of tires-knobby and street/park (if you want both sets)
Two freewheels-16 (very few miles), 17 (on right now)
The frame/axles are designed for pegs
Right or left hand drive (standard/rh drive right now)
Seat is basically brand new, only ridden on for test-ride
It really doesn't have many miles on it-one and a half seasons of use, probably under 200 miles. No severe crashes. Some scuffs on frame from putting it in the trunk of the car. No pictures right now. Any questions?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm sorry, but no way. You live too far away, and for $50 bucks more I can get a brand new 06 one WITH a warranty.


----------

